# Ruh Roh Bammers



## yellowduckdog (Mar 6, 2009)

The full story: NCAA says Alabama's violations 'potentially major' 
by Ian R. Rapoport -- The Birmingham News 
Friday March 06, 2009, 2:32 AM

Update!It's been a long day filled with more textbook disbursement knowledge than I ever wanted to gather. There were plenty of posts (like this, this, this, and this) and in the end, a long story. Want a sneak peak?

That is all for now


----------



## deerbandit (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is a link to yahoo:

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/news?slug=ap-ncaa-alabamatextbooks&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 6, 2009)

deerbandit said:


> Here is a link to yahoo:
> 
> http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/news?slug=ap-ncaa-alabamatextbooks&prov=ap&type=lgns



Thanks Deer Bandit!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 6, 2009)

It seems to me, if I remember correctly, that University officials contacted the NCAA when they became aware of it.  I also recall that the athletes involved were suspended for a number of games.  My guess is that nothing more will come of it.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 6, 2009)

David Mills said:


> It seems to me, if I remember correctly, that University officials contacted the NCAA when they became aware of it.  I also recall that the athletes involved were suspended for a number of games.  My guess is that nothing more will come of it.



From what I read (which doesnt mean much ) they did'nt except the self-imposed penalties. I hope nothing comes of it because we dont need the SEC involved again or Bama


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 6, 2009)

I covered this story last night in the smack talking thread. 


Comeaux said:


> Alabama admits to NCAA violations over textbooks
> 
> TUSCALOOSA, Ala. (AP)—The University of Alabama has told the NCAA that athletes improperly got free coloring books for other students and that the school failed to adequately monitor distribution.
> 
> ...


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 6, 2009)

http://blog.al.com/kevin-scarbinsky/2009/03/its_a_textbook_case_alabama_fe.html

Scarbinsky has a pretty good article on it. Not a whole lot is expected but nothing like this is deemed good news when you've already been looking at the death penalty square in the face. I'm like David, I wouldn't expect much to come out of it but it makes the ice that much thinner.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 6, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I covered this story last night in the smack talking thread.



Sorry , but that thread is like reading Gone with the Wind so I did'nt see it


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2009)

David Mills said:


> It seems to me, if I remember correctly, that University officials contacted the NCAA when they became aware of it.  I also recall that the athletes involved were suspended for a number of games.  My guess is that nothing more will come of it.



I'm hoping your right, David. UA took action immediately when the violation was discovered, self reported, suspended the players, and got an NCAA compliance official to over see the textbook-athlete program. I think they did everything they were supposed to, so I'd be really surprised if there were any "major" penalties.


----------



## AU Bassman (Mar 6, 2009)

Some very interesting reading regarding " textgate". From what I understand, and everyone has their own view, the situation at the bookstore might be blamed on " untrained cashiers who sold books at fraction of what they cost. Books then sold back for way more than they were worth. I don't know. I do know this, When the NCAA put bammer on probation last time, the presiding NCAA official was quoted as saying that Bammer was " looking down the barrell of a loaded gun".Doubt anything comes of any of this, but its never good to have the NCAA in town for any length of time. Interesting too that Saban has no buyout in his contract and can walk away from bammer at any time, and bammer owes him money. Stay tuned.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 6, 2009)

> How many coloring books and packs of Crayons can you get from the University Bookstore for $1600?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 6, 2009)

No doubt that we are under the microscope.  The bad thing is that you cannot monitor player's activities 24/7 and the only recourse you have is to react after the fact.  The thing is, is that there was no "cover-up", no University official tried to hide anything.


----------



## stravis (Mar 6, 2009)

David Mills said:


> No doubt that we are under the microscope.  The bad thing is that you cannot monitor player's activities 24/7 and the only recourse you have is to react after the fact.  The thing is, is that there was no "cover-up", no University official tried to hide anything.


 They self reported because they had to, it was about to bust open. In doing so, they claimed it had only been going on for a month at the most, the NCAA claims it was going on for 2-5 years. The NCAA sent them a letter of inquiry in May of 08, we are only hearing about it now. The bama AD went to Indianapolis to discuss this with the NCAA last fall and told everyone "nothing to see here" and meet with them again in February of this year without telling anyone. Furthermore, reporters in AL have said that they have been requesting information from the university about this citing the Freedom of Information Act for the past 16 months without a response from the school. Sounds to me like there are some very significant efforts being made to cover it up (at least until after signing day ).

With that said, I don't think anything will come of it, personally. That is, unless the NCAA uses this as an excuse to open up investigation on other things, which it does give them the right to do. If they decide to start investigating the last two recruiting seasons, scholarships given to girlfriends, jobs given to players, and all the other rumors going around about bama, well that could lead to much much more. But I doubt the NCAA has the guts.

Full disclosure: I went to Auburn, so my opinions could possibly include some measure of hope over fact


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 6, 2009)

What's wrong with that? It's not like the players were gonna use the books anyway!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 6, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> What's wrong with that? It's not like the players were gonna use the books anyway!!!



Sure they do! They color in them every chance they get


----------



## AU Bassman (Mar 6, 2009)

Lets see, 6-7 Sabans first year. Next year 1# recruiting class in the nation and a run at the National championship, followed by another 1# recruiting class. Thats alot of publicity in a short amount of time. You really got to ask yourself even if you're a bammer fan, Is Saban that good? Fact is this has got to be one of the biggest turnarounds in the history of Div. 1 college football. We will see if the NCAA has any teeth. I would not want that much attention drawn to my team in such a short amount of time. Again I honestly doubt that the NCAA  has the stones to take this any further. There are some interesting  angles to some of what has been reported.


----------



## AU Bassman (Mar 6, 2009)

Might be wrong about the ole NCAA. Seems as if tis investigation has been going on for some time, since the last probation as a matter of fact. That would mean "habitual offender" status. Someone please explain the terms, "lack of institutional control" or "Failure to monitor".These terms keep coming up frequently in the articles I am reading. Could not happen to a better bunch. Can't wait for the outcome.Where's there is smoke there's fire.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 6, 2009)

> we are only hearing about it now



Do WHAT????  You must be living in a cave.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Mar 6, 2009)

*Word on the Street is.................*

Fulmer was disguised as a checkout girl at the bookstore, documented all of the transactions and then turned it into the NCAA.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 6, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> Fulmer was disguised as a checkout girl at the bookstore, documented all of the transactions and then turned it into the NCAA.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 6, 2009)

AU Bassman said:


> Might be wrong about the ole NCAA. Seems as if tis investigation has been going on for some time, since the last probation as a matter of fact. That would mean "habitual offender" status. Someone please explain the terms, "lack of institutional control" or "Failure to monitor".These terms keep coming up frequently in the articles I am reading. Could not happen to a better bunch. Can't wait for the outcome.Where's there is smoke there's fire.



This is harsh, but I like it.This is all up to the NCAA now.


----------



## kevina (Mar 7, 2009)

AU Bassman said:


> Lets see, 6-7 Sabans first year. Next year 1# recruiting class in the nation and a run at the National championship, followed by another 1# recruiting class. Thats alot of publicity in a short amount of time. You really got to ask yourself even if you're a bammer fan, Is Saban that good? Fact is this has got to be one of the biggest turnarounds in the history of Div. 1 college football. We will see if the NCAA has any teeth. I would not want that much attention drawn to my team in such a short amount of time. Again I honestly doubt that the NCAA  has the stones to take this any further. There are some interesting  angles to some of what has been reported.



Saban turned around LSU in a short time as well, and Les Myles has about rode that wave about as far as it is going to take him.

To answer your question, YES, he is that good. As far as you not wanting that much attention, I do not think you will have to worry about that for some time. The tables have turned in the State of Alabama, and Saban picks which recruits he wants from the State and leaves the rest for Cheezit to pick up. Tubbs saw the breach of contract as a chance to get the heck out while the getting was good, and even got paid big money for leaving.

RTR!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 7, 2009)

kevina said:


> Saban turned around LSU in a short time as well, and Les Myles has about rode that wave about as far as it is going to take him.
> 
> To answer your question, YES, he is that good. As far as you not wanting that much attention, I do not think you will have to worry about that for some time. The tables have turned in the State of Alabama, and Saban picks which recruits he wants from the State and leaves the rest for Cheezit to pick up. Tubbs saw the breach of contract as a chance to get the heck out while the getting was good, and even got paid big money for leaving.
> 
> RTR!


Can we flip the record or do you even have a B-side?


----------



## kevina (Mar 7, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> Can we flip the record or do you even have a B-side?



Side "B" is the audio of this past years IRON BOWL. I doubt you want to hear that either

RTR!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 7, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> Can we flip the record or do you even have a B-side?



YDD, records are out, downloading and streaming is in. Here's one you might enjoy: 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JnTldZfPgbs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JnTldZfPgbs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## AU Bassman (Mar 7, 2009)

kevina said:


> Saban turned around LSU in a short time as well, and Les Myles has about rode that wave about as far as it is going to take him.
> 
> To answer your question, YES, he is that good. As far as you not wanting that much attention, I do not think you will have to worry about that for some time. The tables have turned in the State of Alabama, and Saban picks which recruits he wants from the State and leaves the rest for Cheezit to pick up. Tubbs saw the breach of contract as a chance to get the heck out while the getting was good, and even got paid big money for leaving.
> 
> RTR!



  Keep drinking the crimson coolaide Kevina. You're gonna get all you want at this years Iron bowl. Hope you still have a football program when the NCAA is done with bammer. Of course you can always fall back on " bammer is on probation" AU can only beat us when we are down excuse. Come to think of it you might be able to use that one for 3 or 4 years if the "failure to monitor" on top of repeat offender charges carry any weight with the NCAA.When will you bammers ever learn to not cheat and try to build a program the right way??? The next three weeks will be very interesting indeed. Oh, and you can check out any Alabama newspapers sport section for all the details as to what is coming for the Tahd. Gonna be great watching you fall.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 7, 2009)

I found a article dated march 5 that shows what the NCAA could do if they choose.It also has a few opinions from the author.I am sure most have already read it.




> In regards to penalties, the NCAA wrote this in its notice of allegations to Alabama ...
> 
> 
> "If the committee finds that major violations have occurred, then it will determine what penalties are appropriate as provided in Bylaws 19.5.2.1 or 19.5.2.3 of the online version of the 2007-08 NCAA Division I Manual. Inasmuch as your institution was previously found in violation of NCAA rules in an infractions report decided Feb. 1, 2002, your institution is subject to the penalties set forth in Bylaw 19.5.2.3."
> ...


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 7, 2009)

the way I see it is that the players involved were suspended for 4-5 games last year. They were not allowed to return to the team until the NCAA cleared them and gave their blessing. I know there are alot of you guys on here that would love to see their Success derailed. I just don't see it happening with this.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 7, 2009)

Don't want anything too bad to happen to Bama. That way yall won't have any excuses when my LSU Tigers beat them worse than Utah did.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 7, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> YDD, records are out, downloading and streaming is in. Here's one you might enjoy:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JnTldZfPgbs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JnTldZfPgbs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Thanks that was good ...its just cheezit this, miles that, in every post it is like the "dice man" get some new material!


----------



## kevina (Mar 7, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> Thanks that was good ...its just cheezit this, miles that, in every post it is like the "dice man" get some new material!



Then I know you got tired of watching the Iron Bowl.
TD BAMA, TD BAMA, TD BAMA, TD BAMA


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 7, 2009)

kevina said:


> Then I know you got tired of watching the Iron Bowl.
> TD BAMA, TD BAMA, TD BAMA, TD BAMA



No I just watch replays of the last decade


----------



## riprap (Mar 7, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> No I just watch replays of the last decade


Those games don't count, only the ones bammer wins.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 8, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> Fulmer was disguised as a checkout girl at the bookstore, documented all of the transactions and then turned it into the NCAA.



Impossible, U of A doesn't have any girls that fat and ugly.


----------



## kevina (Mar 8, 2009)

riprap said:


> Those games don't count, only the ones bammer wins.



You are finally starting to get it. A couple more weeks in Alabama working and you will be totally on board


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 8, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> No I just watch replays of the last decade



Hehe. It got old after 5....


----------



## kevina (Mar 8, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> Hehe. It got old after 5....



Those DVD's will be worn out before you get anything new to watch


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 8, 2009)

*Fat Bama Women Pics*



yellowduckdog said:


> I beg to differ




That is just wrong. wrong, wrong, wrong.

But extremely funny.


----------



## kevina (Mar 8, 2009)

*Taliban or Tigerban?*

I have heard of the Taliban, but the Tigerban?


----------



## kevina (Mar 8, 2009)

Give this chic a razor and I am not talking about a cell phone


----------



## kevina (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 9, 2009)

This one drop down to far in the sports forum.So i will bump it up until the NCAA decides what to do with these "habitual offenders".

Keep in mind the NCAA is "not a state actor".Meaning they can do whatever they want when they want.If you don't like it tough.Your only choice is to leave the NCAA.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 9, 2009)

So how long before Saban bolts now??


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 9, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> I beg to differ


That was halloween, AU cheerleaders as Bama fans.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 9, 2009)

Really good article on possible NCAA action vs Bama
http://www.tuscaloosanews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2009903082995


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Don't want anything too bad to happen to Bama. That way yall won't have any excuses when my LSU Tigers beat them worse than Utah did.



You need to save all your trash for when you actually do beat Bama.  You sure talk a lot of trash coming off a season that should have you on your knees praying to God that next year will be better.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 9, 2009)

Jay,

I think we've beaten Bama enough in the last few years that we can handle a down year every so often.

You are the one that should be down on your knees praying. Especially with the NCAA Death Penalty always a possibility. 

"It is outside the rules. Such a transgression required an appearance before the Committee on Infractions. Perhaps the COI will go overboard in the penalty phase. Perhaps they will be incensed that Alabama had to make a fourth appearance in 14 years and will invoke the “repeat violator” clause" - www.tuscaloosanews.com

Wow! 4 times in the last 14 years. Bunch of cheaters!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Jay,
> 
> I think we've beaten Bama enough in the last few years that we can handle a down year every so often.
> 
> ...



I'm not worried at all.  I think the future is looking Bright!  

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 9, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> I'm not worried at all.  I think the future is looking Bright!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!



No Jay, thats just the magnifying glass that makes it seem brighter..... Hope none of the ants catch fire


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 9, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> No Jay, thats just the magnifying glass that makes it seem brighter..... Hope none of the ants catch fire



Only time will tell!  

You guys are just amazingly quick witted.  

I am just blowed away!


----------



## kevina (Mar 9, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> I'm not worried at all.  I think the future is looking Bright!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 10, 2009)

More fun with bammers


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 10, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> More fun with bammers



I like that!  That is good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2009)

kevina said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 10, 2009)

*Recruiting Fraud at Bama???*

Did Alabama owe recruits full disclosure on NCAA's textbook investigation?
Tuesday, March 10, 2009 


Some good news for Alabama: Silence is not an NCAA violation. 

Take the communication between member institutions and prospective student-athletes. 

The rules tell schools when they can talk to recruits, not what they're obligated to say to them. 

So Alabama officials crossed a different kind of line on the long road to their latest sit-down with the NCAA's Supreme Court. 

They kept their recruits in the dark. 

They let young men make the most important decision of their young lives without sharing a rather important piece of information with them. 

They let the members of their 2009 recruiting class sign a national letter-of-intent on Feb. 4 without telling them that the school would be appearing in front of the Infractions Committee on Feb. 20. 

Put aside legal obligations and the public's right to know for a moment. 

What about a moral obligation? 

Didn't recruits and their families have a right to know? 

"If it was my son being recruited," Corner High School coach Brent Smith said, "I would want to know about it." 

Smith didn't have a son sign with Alabama in February, but he did have a player join the Crimson Tide. Before his recent return to Corner, Smith coached at Clay-Chalkville, where he coached Alabama signee Quinton Dial. Smith said no Alabama coaches told him - or, as far as he knows, Dial - of the impending Infractions Committee appearance. 

Did the coaches have a choice? 

It appears that university officials aren't allowed to comment publicly on the case, so head football coach Nick Saban was not made available for an interview Monday. 

Saban could argue that the decision to keep the case quiet wasn't his but was made higher up on the university's formal organizational chart. 

Practically speaking, Saban is so influential in Tuscaloosa, you have to wonder how President Robert Witt and AD Mal Moore would've responded had he urged them to go public much earlier in the process. 

And Alabama had plenty of time to go public. 

The NCAA sent Alabama a letter of preliminary inquiry dated Nov. 20, 2007. The NCAA sent Alabama a notice of allegations dated May 19, 2008. 

In that May letter, the NCAA said that Alabama had agreed to file its response to the allegations by Aug. 19, 2008, and that the Infractions Committee expected to hear the case at its October or December meeting. 

"It should be noted," the May 19, 2008, NCAA letter said, "that a delay in responding (to the allegations) could postpone the hearing date." 

Alabama's hearing date was postponed. Until Feb. 20, 2009. 

After the 12-0 regular season. After the SEC Championship Game. After the Sugar Bowl. 

And 16 days after signing day. 

That doesn't change the fact that Alabama knew in May of 2008 that it was headed toward an Infractions Committee hearing. 

Forget the lawyers and officials who chose to keep that hearing quiet until after the fact. Consider the players who signed with Alabama in February. Isn't it possible that the Infractions Committee's ruling could have an impact on them at some point in their college careers? 

It's not likely that Alabama will lose TV appearances in this case, but the NCAA enforcement staff, in its notice of allegations, asked the school to provide "a review of the institution's obligations (contractual or otherwise) concerning live telecasts of contests during the next three seasons." 

If the NCAA takes away scholarships, no February signee would lose his free ride for the first year, but what about the years after that? What if the NCAA limits Alabama to less than the full allotment of 85 scholarships? 

"I want my kids to have all the facts before they make a decision," Smith said. 

All high school coaches should, and that's the problem here. 

Alabama's newest signees didn't have all the facts, and the fact is, no one knows what the Infractions Committee will do. 

But look on the bright side. The committee does not have the power to vacate the recruiting national championship.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 11, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Did Alabama owe recruits full disclosure on NCAA's textbook investigation?
> Tuesday, March 10, 2009
> 
> 
> ...



ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 11, 2009)

They must offer a Masters degree in Cheating at Bama 'cause yall are getting so good at it.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 11, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> They must offer a Masters degree in Cheating at Bama 'cause yall are getting so good at it.



Yeah, we got our "Textbooks" from LSU for the course!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 11, 2009)

*Yo, need a free coloring book?*



Jay Hughes said:


> Yeah, we got our "Textbooks" from LSU for the course!



Free of course from your local Bama bookstore


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 11, 2009)

*Satan on FEB 20 2009*

Satan on FEB 20 2009


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> Satan on FEB 20 2009


 
Are you Proside's big brother?


----------



## riprap (Mar 11, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> More fun with bammers


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Are you Proside's big brother?



Dont know him...are you??


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 14, 2009)

Andre Smith needs a MANZEER OR THE BRO


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2009)

ewwwww


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 14, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> ewwwww


Pretty nasty isnt it?!?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> Andre Smith needs a MANZEER OR THE BRO





Comeaux said:


> ewwwww





yellowduckdog said:


> Pretty nasty isnt it?!?!?!



The live video was even worse.......


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 14, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> The live video was even worse.......



Not like Bo Derek in ten I presume?


----------



## kevina (Mar 14, 2009)

Definitely soft!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> Not like Bo Derek in ten I presume?



you presume correctly!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 14, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> Andre Smith needs a MANZEER OR THE BRO


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 16, 2009)

*Bama's Fat Girls*



David Mills said:


> Impossible, U of A doesn't have any girls that fat and ugly.


More Bama Fat & Ugly Girls


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 16, 2009)

*More Fat & Uglys*

More Fat & Uglys


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 17, 2009)

an update from a Auburn fan...




Yes, I am an Auburn fan, but I have been hearing some pretty disturbing stuff from some insiders in the 'know' about possible trouble for the Crimson Tide and I was wondering if anyone else or if Bama fans have been hearing this same stuff. 

The first thing I received was an email about a Booster from Gadsden Alabama and a football recruit. Below (in Italic's) is an exerpt from that email. 

People on Rivals are talking about the 2nd letter situation. A friend of mine just called me and said that the 2nd letter revolves around a booster from Gadsen and that the NCAA has a video that contains full audio of a booster offering to pay a kid to go to UA. He said that this is going to be worse than the Albert Means problem was for them a few years ago for them. 

If that isnt bad enough, today I received a second email which is even more disturbing, here is an excerpt (in Italic's). 

Tip of the iceberg.....Alabama actually got a Preliminary Letter of Inquiry from the NCAA regarding investigation into textbook scandal back 10 months ago (i.e. students from football and possibly other sports given textbooks to sell to other students and make money. Bama covered it up, despite FOIA requests 
from newspapers). The PLOI falls in the 5 year window of the Unversity's last run in with the NCAA. 

There are now indications of a second investigation, covering numerous other violations of NCAA rules, 22 students. There will be a second PLOI sent to Alabama from the NCAA, or the NCAA will add it as an appendix to the first letter. Because Alabama's violations occured while still under sanctions after last investigation, Alabama is looking at big time NCAA sanctions, although people in the know say they would not likely get the death penalty. The word is the possibility of no home games for at least one year, multiple years of probation, and significant scholarship cuts for football as well as a complete one year shutdown of one women's program. 

This will be bigger than the Albert Means deal. Seven SEC schools and 2 ACC schools have turned Bama in for numerous recruiting violations which seem to revolve around the greeting policy of "bumping into recruits". 
Apparently Saban has made a habit of the incidental bumps turning into all out recruiting during dead periods and non-contact time frames. 
Throw in a leer jet ride from Florida for a recruit during an unofficial visit and the NCAA is not happy. They have been seething since Alabama took their bowl ban from a few years back and turned it into a field trip to Hawaii. 

The PLOI #2 will contain a couple of dozen Major violations....note that textbookgate is only ONE major violation. The NCAA has twenty three investigators......four are assigned to Alabama at this very moment. Not good. 

This is a big deal and will be a significant blow to The University. I predict Mal Moore will lose his job, Mike Slive may be forced into retirement, Troy King may end up with a few issues himself. 

Take it for what it's worth.......the textbook deal is not as much of a 
non issue as people may think. 

If there is 'any' truth to this it could mean serious consequences for the Tide. So, again, I am not writing this to 'needle' bama fans...just wondering if anyone else has heard any of this.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 17, 2009)

Not good if true but you have to consider the source is an Auburn fan 

I know some people would love to see Bama sanctioned and/or get the death penalty but overall it's a big black eye for the SEC as well.

I hope this is not true but...









we all know they're a bunch of CHEATERS!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah the source is not creditable, but would be interesting if true.

As far as the black eye comment.Bama has been giving the SEC black eyes for years.It would heal and they would black it again.The SEC has survived so far with bama being a member and will continue to survive with or without them.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 17, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Yeah the source is not creditable, but would be interesting if true.
> 
> As far as the black eye comment.Bama has been giving the SEC black eyes for years.It would heal and they would black it again.The SEC has survived so far with bama being a member and will continue to survive with or without them.




Yeah you're right...I guess it's Ol' Lane's turn to make the SEC look like a bunch of idiots and buffoons


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 17, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Yeah the source is not creditable, but would be interesting if true.
> 
> As far as the black eye comment.Bama has been giving the SEC black eyes for years.It would heal and they would black it again.The SEC has survived so far with bama being a member and will continue to survive with or without them.



Has the Black eye wore off the Vols from the last 2 years of beating that we have given you? just think, this year it will be Blackeyed Bryce.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Mar 17, 2009)

*I would think that your blackeye would still be hurting*



fairhope said:


> Has the Black eye wore off the Vols from the last 2 years of beating that we have given you? just think, this year it will be Blackeyed Bryce.



after the nine years of getting beat by the Vols and a 5 year whupping by Auburn. Ya'll absolutely kill me! Are ya'll sure you really want to talk trash after the decade ya'll have had and what possibly could be coming?


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 17, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> an update from a Auburn fan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know how I missed this, but this is his follow up that goes with it.Keep in mind this is a blogger nothing has been proven.




This blog is an addition to my last blog titled, "Disturbing news about Bama ". Today I received an email that gave a few more details about the problems stemming from Gadsden Alabama and how Bama is involved. 

Here is an exerpt from that email in italic's: 

I have lived in Gadsden all my life and my mother works in the Gadsden public school system. Rumors are everywhere concerning the NCAA and Gadsden City High School. They started last year with Jerrell Harris and have continued until today. I have seen pieces and parts of the rumors discussed every day on this forum, but I am going to try to recap what is being heard here. 

1. NCAA has either already met with or has requested to meet with a coach at Gadsden City High School. His initials are (OS). 

2. Three REC members in Gadsden have been accused of paying or providing cars (Dodge Chargers) to players in exchange for them committing to Alabama. One person is a Gadsden lawyer (RM), one is a Gadsden surgeon 
(BD) and the third is a Gadsden business man (DC). At least one of these men is said to REALLY be worried about this being made public. 

3. There are tapes of at least one car being given to a kid. Research shows that one of the cars was bought and sold four times in a short period of time before is was given to the kid. 

4. A private investigator was hired after Harris committed to Alabama last year. This investigator is who is turning the info over to the NCAA. 

5. Two of the cars given have been taken away from the kids. 

6. The three men mentioned above are accused of funneling the money through the coach mentioned above. This coach also has a new Ford truck. 

7. The offensive lineman that switched his commitment to Ole Miss after Fluker committed to Bama is said to have receive $20,000 from these men and then they tried to get it back after he switched his commitment. 

These are the rumors in Gadsden. They may be worth exactly what you paid for them, so take them for what they are worth. We should soon see whether any of these are true. 

So, there you have it...make of it what you will, but, with all these 'rumors' it sure seems that something is going on. 

As an Auburn fan, I dont want to see Bama get in any kind of trouble again...I would much rather beat them on the field. But, it is looking like Bama boosters are blowing it for them...maybe. 


If anything just reading material until NCAA decides what it's going to do.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Mar 17, 2009)

*Suspicious to say the least!*

I think those rascally Tigers are at work again.


----------



## AU Bassman (Mar 17, 2009)

Being an AU fan myself I have read over the last two weeks every possible Rumor concerning bammer and the NCAA.I think alot of this has to do with,shall we say, wishful thinking on the part of the AU faithful.I do find it interesting that bammer kept the original letter( in May of 08) a secret until after signing day.Spin it however you want, this is a fact.My gut feeling is that not much is going to come of this whole textbook gate thing. As to the other letters, and accusations running wild on the internet, we'll see. I know that the NCAA loves to take their time and make sure their ducks are all in a row before announcing anything, again we'll see. Makes you wonder though how a school cannot escape the legacy of cheating.Everyone knows about the bear. He fielded the best college teams money could buy, and now Saban. Alabama journalists had to file under the freedom of information act before bammer would release any info? Whats up with that? What are they hiding?We'll see. Probobly nothin to see here.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 17, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> after the nine years of getting beat by the Vols and a 5 year whupping by Auburn. Ya'll absolutely kill me! Are ya'll sure you really want to talk trash after the decade ya'll have had and what possibly could be coming?



Why only go back a decade.  That's what I thought.  Just look at what makes you seem to look better.

Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and that is what it is!

Where is your link.  Easy to post crap without having any credibility what so ever.

Anyways, ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 17, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> Why only go back a decade.  That's what I thought.  Just look at what makes you seem to look better.
> 
> Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and that is what it is!
> 
> ...



What, you can't type doo doo?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2009)

Shouldn't this thread have been started by LakeB? He is the resident Bammer Slammer..... He let's no unchecked fact stand in his way.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 17, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> Why only go back a decade.  That's what I thought.  Just look at what makes you seem to look better.
> 
> Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and that is what it is!
> 
> ...



Much longer than a decade and it is really deemed "irrelevant" IMO....at least thats what ya'll all keep telling us Dawg fans... make up your minds already! 

I think the point he was trying to make is the fact that Bama football has been POO since the mid 90s, barring a good 2008 campaign. UT did own the Tide for 7 straight meetings and has since split the last 8, each winning 4. Bama holds a slight edge in all time meetings, but as a general rule of thumb, Bama has stunk it up and cheated for the last 15 years......

62-40 this decade.....makes sense why Jay Hughes wants to go farther back than a decade


----------



## KYBobwhite (Mar 17, 2009)

*Okay, seems like you were doing the same thing...*



Jay Hughes said:


> Why only go back a decade.  That's what I thought.  Just look at what makes you seem to look better.
> 
> Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and that is what it is!
> 
> ...



Choosing to highlight the last two years? Which is better a 2 year streak or a nine year? And believe me I understand hearing about streaks. I suffered through ya'lls nine year win streak over us, or however long it was. I heard so much "Dukey" (cleverly used code word for **** to confuse the screeners, they'll never know) about the streak that a treatment plant had to be built nearby. I will give you credit for finally having a decent team but all of this trash talkin' about how great you are really is laughable. You definitely haven't learned anything over the past decade.

Regarding posting a link for possible future sanctions....... does anyone really know what the outcome of the whole textbook thing will be or if there will be other developments? I certainly don't have any inside info. Didn't claim too. Do you?


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Much longer than a decade and it is really deemed "irrelevant" IMO....at least thats what ya'll all keep telling us Dawg fans... make up your minds already!
> 
> I think the point he was trying to make is the fact that Bama football has been POO since the mid 90s, barring a good 2008 campaign. UT did own the Tide for 7 straight meetings and has since split the last 8, each winning 4. Bama holds a slight edge in all time meetings, but as a general rule of thumb, Bama has stunk it up and cheated for the last 15 years......



Way to stick up for them Viles.  

Who keeps telling you Dawg fans?

I believe BAMA history starting from yesterday to the beginning speaks for itself.  I really feel like that we are in a Catch 22.  Undefeated in the regular season last year, and I do believe that we were SEC Champs in 1999.  Oh, I bet that didn't count did it?

Whatever!  ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 17, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> I will give you credit for finally having a decent team but all of this trash talkin' about how great you are really is laughable. You definitely haven't learned anything over the past decade.



Could you please supply some of the trash talkin that I've been doing.  I do think that when you reflect the history of our rivalry, it has been real streaky.  With that in mind, the present and near future is not looking too bright for you!

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 17, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> Way to stick up for them Viles.
> 
> *Who keeps telling you Dawg fans?*
> 
> ...



 Dude what are you talking about? You get your panties in a wad because somebody brings up the last 10 years of Bama football and you say "Why not go further back than a decade?" You're right, Bamas history is highly touted....what the heck does that have to do with ANYTHING??

 FACT IS, Bama hasn't amounted to SQUADOOSH in years, except '08 and you want to talk like you OWN the Vols and every other team in the conference......

And as far as your SEC title from TEN YEARS AGO....congrats!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dude what are you talking about? You get your panties in a wad because somebody brings up the last 10 years of Bama football and you say "Why not go further back than a decade?" You're right, Bamas history is highly touted....what the heck does that have to do with ANYTHING??
> 
> FACT IS, Bama hasn't amounted to SQUADOOSH in years, except '08 and you want to talk like you OWN the Vols and every other team in the conference......
> 
> And as far as your SEC title from TEN YEARS AGO....congrats!



Congrats on you NC 29 years ago!

I believe the record against every team in the SEC speaks loud and clear.  Don't worry there is time to catch up.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 17, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> Congrats on you NC 29 years ago!



And who brought that up?? Please remind me.....have ya'll won one in the last 15 years? Facts are facts, and FACT IS UGA has been INCREDIBLY more successful since 2000. 

Dont believe me? 

Since 2000

BAMA                 -                          UGA
--------                                         ----------
62-40                      ----                     82-22
NO SEC TITLES           ----               2 SEC TITLES
1 SEC WEST TITLES    ----           3 SEC EAST TITLES


----------



## KYBobwhite (Mar 17, 2009)

*Oh, I don't know........how bout' THIS!!!!!*



Jay Hughes said:


> Could you please supply some of the trash talkin that I've been doing.  I do think that when you reflect the history of our rivalry, it has been real streaky.  With that in mind, the present and near future is not looking too bright for you!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!




(Please insert the sounds from the Batman TV series)
Has the Black eye wore off the Vols from the last 2 years of beating that we have given you? just think, this year it will be Blackeyed Bryce?" BAM!!!!!!!

or this,

"With that in mind, the present and near future is not looking too bright for you!" PUNCH!!!!!!!

or this,

"Look out for that textbook!" WHAM!!!!!! (oh wait a minute, sorry I got carried away, that one was mine)


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 17, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> (Please insert the sounds from the Batman TV series)
> Has the Black eye wore off the Vols from the last 2 years of beating that we have given you? just think, this year it will be Blackeyed Bryce?" BAM!!!!!!!
> 
> or this,
> ...



Check your records, that first one wasn't mine and the second one was a counterpunch!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Mar 17, 2009)

*Opps, sorry! SLAP!!!!!*



Jay Hughes said:


> Check your records, that first one wasn't mine and the second one was a counterpunch!




Yeah, well you were thinking it anyway.
You Bammers are all the same anyway, except RH. I really don't think he even wants to be a Bammer. Someone must have something on him.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> And who brought that up?? Please remind me.....have ya'll won one in the last 15 years? Facts are facts, and FACT IS UGA has been INCREDIBLY more successful since 2000.
> 
> Dont believe me?
> 
> ...



I did!!!  Did it hurt? 

You got me there!  I will admit that you definitely took advantage of our down time.  The NCAA sanctions really took it's toll on us over the past decade.  I wish that wasn't apart of our history, but unfortunately it is.  

After all that, I would have to say that it is nice to be at the point that we are right now!  I believe that you would agree that we would have to be considered a contender in 2009.  It's nice to be back in the mix.  

Really, my comments weren't directed at UGA.  You butted in and got countered.  You'll never read where I start crap with UGA.  I like UGA.  Can't say that for every other SEC team.  If I say something against UGA it is purely defensively.  

Roll Tide!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 17, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> Yeah, well you were thinking it anyway.
> You Bammers are all the same anyway, except RH. I really don't think he even wants to be a Bammer. Someone must have something on him.



No I believe that you think about it more than I do.  I am sure it hurts to think about it! 

Don't worry, there is always next year!

That phrase got me through some bad years!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Mar 17, 2009)

I did!!!  Did it hurt? 

You got me there!  I will admit that you definitely took advantage of our down time.  The NCAA sanctions really took it's toll on us over the past decade.  I wish that wasn't apart of our history, but unfortunately it is.  

After all that, I would have to say that it is nice to be at the point that we are right now!  I believe that you would agree that we would have to be considered a contender in 2009.  It's nice to be back in the mix.  

Really, my comments weren't directed at UT.  You butted in and got countered.  You'll never read where I start crap with UT.  I really LOVE UT.  Can't say that for every other SEC team.  If I say something against UT it is purely defensively.  I really wish our uniforms were Orange.

Roll Kiffin!!!

Well, I can't believe you feel that way about UT. Welcome, brother.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 17, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> I did!!!  Did it hurt?
> 
> You got me there!  I will admit that you definitely took advantage of our down time.  The NCAA sanctions really took it's toll on us over the past decade.  I wish that wasn't apart of our history, but unfortunately it is.
> 
> ...



I would agree that Bama is finally looking like the program of old, but we better wait and see what this whole NCAA stuff brings. I personally think it is all bull, but who knows

I wouldnt call it taking advantage of your down time. LSU and the Barn have been the only 2 schools worth a dang in the West for some years now. So I can definitely see how they took advantage of it! 

I would definitely have to agree that you are a team to be reckoned with, but I wouldnt call it a "contender" until a proven QB is established. But heck, if they can be as good as JPW then they have a great chance! He did a lot of good things for Bama, and he really wasnt a very good QB. So if ya'll can get somebody to step up and play the position, then ya'll could be scary good.

And I wasnt butting in, but it just kills me to hear the Bama fans smackin' about how great they are and this and that, when in all reality, the '08 season is the only one to brag about in RECENT history. And by recent I mean the last 10 years. I understand that the punishments from the NCAA were partly the blame for that....but I HATE IT when Bama fans use that as an excuse. Yes, it caused trouble to the team....but it was the team that brought it upon themselves, so therefore I cant see how the last 10 years of Bama football is the NCAAs fault. I just wish most the Bama fans would see it that way. Instead, they see it as an excuse for mediocrity.

Not saying you see it that way Jay, but a VAST majority of the elephant faithful do, and I think its a joke. Had they not done illegal things then they wouldnt have got into trouble. Folks can slam CMR all they want, but he has morals and ethics and Im happy he resides in Athens!! 

Best of luck to the Bama boys in '09. The West is WIDE open with 3 schools competing for the SECCG. Hopefully Bama wont slip into the grasps of the NCAA again, as I want to play the best of the best like I have said many times before. But these recent allegations are certainly something that could bite Lil Nicky in the rear


Go Dawgs!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I would agree that Bama is finally looking like the program of old, but we better wait and see what this whole NCAA stuff brings. I personally think it is all bull, but who knows
> 
> I wouldnt call it taking advantage of your down time. LSU and the Barn have been the only 2 schools worth a dang in the West for some years now. So I can definitely see how they took advantage of it!
> 
> ...



Just remember that allegations does not become fact until proven.

I agree with you for the most part, but do not blame NCAA for anything that was done on Bama's part.  You do the crime you do the time and time we did!  There is no way that we would have played at the level that we did without lack of scholarships and such.

You just have to hate it for the kids coming in afterward that had nothing to do with it.  You know what they say, One bad apple will ruin the whole barrell.

Later,

ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 17, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> I did!!!  Did it hurt?
> 
> You got me there!  I will admit that you definitely took advantage of our down time.  The NCAA sanctions really took it's toll on us over the past decade.  I wish that wasn't apart of our history, but unfortunately it is.
> 
> ...



One word, TWISTER! 

Do you work for CNN?


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 17, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> Just remember that
> 
> allegations does not become fact until proven.
> 
> ...



There you have it folks.The alabama motto.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 17, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> There you have it folks.The alabama motto.



That's ok with me because as long as there are HATERS like you out there, there will be allegations!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2009)

Other than the known facts about the textbook scandal, the rest of the "reports" all seem to be coming from blogs. Well written, but pure speculation. 
Yes, stupid actions have been done before, but until the results are made public record, we're all in the dark.
I'd like to believe that Saban has done everything by the book, and any damage or penalties will be minimal.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 18, 2009)

Good smack guys! I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## kevina (Mar 18, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Other than the known facts about the textbook scandal, the rest of the "reports" all seem to be coming from blogs. Well written, but pure speculation.
> Yes, stupid actions have been done before, but until the results are made public record, we're all in the dark.
> I'd like to believe that Saban has done everything by the book, and any damage or penalties will be minimal.



I feel positive that any wrong doing that may have happened and Saban found out about it, he did the right thing and immediately reported it and took appropriate actions.
(Suspensions)
RTR!


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 31, 2009)

Some more reading material while we wait on what kind of action (if any) NCAA does to alabama.





Who Wouldn't Want to Spend 5 Years With Nick Saban? 



When Saban doesn't get a recruit, he in no way acts (or looks) like a spoiled seven-year-old, deprived of his "woobie."

As few may know, yesterday was the first day of spring practice for the Ole Miss Rebels, which was open to the public. It just so happens that somehow Beast/Child 5-Star Hargrave recruit, Bobby Massie was in attendance, on the sidelines with the Rebel proletariat.

Naturally, Bobby was assaulted with fanboy questions. However, one question in particular yielded some interesting bits of tid:


He was asked to give a good Nick Saban recruiting story, and he had a pretty good one to say the least. Bobby said he called Coach Saban the night before signing day to let him know that he was going to sign with Ole Miss. Bobby did not even inform the Ole Miss staff that he was going to be a Rebel until the night before signing day, per Bobby, but he did say, "I had a pretty good idea where I was going in December."

Anyway, Bobby calls Nick and Coach Saban stops him before he tells where he is going and said this, "Bobby, do not even tell me where you are going, because if you are not going to Alabama I am turning you into the NCAA. You know you have a chance to start at Alabama at right tackle as a sophomore, and nobody would turn that down unless they did something illegal."

Bobby was stunned. He said he just listened to Coach Saban rant and never said another word about it. He was offended to say the least. That is why he made such a scene at the press conference when he threw the Alabama hat on the ground and put on an Ole Miss hat.


"A chance at starting Right Tackle as a Sophomore with the ALABAMA CRIMSON TIDE"!!! Excuse me while I soil myself. How did Massie ever resist that tricky little leprechaun?

it's a great time to be a college football fan in the South. Especially with Dr. Evil living and working just down I-20/59. Even though Nick closed out with one of the strongest signing days in the nation, apparently the world is not enough to satisfy the Prince of Darkness.


----------



## kevina (Mar 31, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Some more reading material while we wait on what kind of action (if any) NCAA does to alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What blog did you find this in? It actually is pretty funny


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 31, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Some more reading material while we wait on what kind of action (if any) NCAA does to alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, AccU. You run a post like this but don't mention the source of this jibberish. Tell me, did this come from boy wonder kiffins office?


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 31, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Some more reading material while we wait on what kind of action (if any) NCAA does to alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, please give us a link to this article.  You really shouldn't be able to post an article without a direct link to go with it.

It was however entertaining.

In the words of Jamie Kennedy, "Don't be hatin'."


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 31, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Some more reading material while we wait on what kind of action (if any) NCAA does to alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is the link:

http://deepsouthsports.blogspot.com/2009/03/nick-saban-is-nice-guy.html

It is from a Fan Blog.  Duh!!!!!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 31, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> http://deepsouthsports.blogspot.com/2009/03/nick-saban-is-nice-guy.html
> 
> It is from a Fan Blog.  Duh!!!!!



Fan blogs are so proven to be fact!!!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 31, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> Fan blogs are so proven to be fact!!!



I know it man!


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 31, 2009)

The story (rumor) originated from scouts.com, Ole miss site. 

Nothing concrete


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 31, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> The story (rumor) originated from scouts.com, Ole miss site.
> 
> Nothing concrete



Yep, just a good Mississippi bed time story for all the wannabes!


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 31, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> The story (rumor) originated from scouts.com, Ole miss site.
> 
> Nothing concrete



I actually heard that there was a bit missing in the blog and that was that Bobbie Massie told Saban that he was going to Ole Miss and also told Saban that Kiffin had offered him Money, Cars and topless coaches if he would sign with them and that is why Saban mentioned turning it over to the NCAA.


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I actually heard that there was a bit missing in the blog and that was that Bobbie Massie told Saban that he was going to Ole Miss and also told Saban that Kiffin had offered him Money, Cars and topless coaches if he would sign with them and that is why Saban mentioned turning it over to the NCAA.


So why did he sign with Ole Mrs?  I mean, who can turn that down?


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 31, 2009)

topcat said:


> So why did he sign with Ole Mrs?  I mean, who can turn that down?



Maybe it was the thought of Monty dancing topless that put him over the edge.


----------



## AccUbonD (Apr 9, 2009)

Update on operation "reddog"




> since our announcement of running a sting we have seen many of our sources dry up on handing out info.
> I noticed that some on here are talking about how uat(fans) are making excuses about instate recruiting (AL). Here is what we have found out, that they are concerned about how many people are watching them. That for the first time since Saban arrived someone has created a place for people to send information about their recruiting. I think they fear that all the dots have been connected (they should fear this).
> Instead of having my company out investigating, which was 5 men, we now have 50 volunteers spread out across AL. They work under our directions and they have been directed in what they can do and can't.
> This is no major big deal. In fact it is simple. Take the top 5 high profile recruits that uat has signed the last 2 years get the description of the new car or truck they are driving. Get the tag number, have a local policeman run the tag. (Be careful here, know the person you ask to run the tag) once the tag is run get the VIN number. Take the VIN number to the internet to CARFAX. Run it and gather all the data about the car/truck. Pay close attention to the trail of names (if there are any) Say for example dad purchased a new Dodge Ram Truck 2009 there would only be on owner attached to the carfax besides the dealership that the unit was purchased from. As we have found two names keep showing up on trucks that are driven by current players on the UAT team, they only owned the trucks for about 5 days, sold them to another person who then sold it to mom or dad of the players.
> ...


----------



## kevina (Apr 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Update on operation "reddog"



reddog needs to get a life


----------



## AccUbonD (May 11, 2009)

Good chart here. It's an endless cycle.


----------



## riprap (May 11, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Good chart here. It's an endless cycle.


They left out go to the bank, pay the old coach off and get a new coach.


----------



## fairhopebama (May 11, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Good chart here. It's an endless cycle.



You are laughable. You guys should be more worried about the 11 players that have left your program since Kiffy arrived. That seems to be more the issue that I would be interested in rather than always worrying about your opponents. Saban has you guys right where he wants you. Scared and envious....


----------



## kevina (May 12, 2009)

riprap said:


> They left out go to the bank, pay the old coach off and get a new coach.



They also left out "Restore Power In Athens" Blackout Smackout?


----------



## kevina (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2009)

Where is Ol' Yellow Dog and Rif Raf?


----------



## Les Miles (May 18, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Update on operation "reddog"



I don't know about Accuboob, he seems to live in a world of speculation, fabrication, and imagination. 

Oh wait...that's the same thing as UT Football expectations.


----------



## yellowduckdog (May 19, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Where is Ol' Yellow Dog and Rif Raf?



I is here boss,whatchu need??


----------



## Eshad (May 19, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> The story (rumor) originated from scouts.com, Ole miss site.
> 
> Nothing concrete



Here is the follow up link.  Massie himself said that the story was not true, that he had not even spoken to Coach Saban after he signed.  

http://blog.al.com/rapsheet/2009/04/what_did_nick_saban_really_say.html


----------



## kevina (May 19, 2009)

Eshad said:


> Here is the follow up link.  Massie himself said that the story was not true, that he had not even spoken to Coach Saban after he signed.
> 
> http://blog.al.com/rapsheet/2009/04/what_did_nick_saban_really_say.html



You will be on Accuvol's hit list now. You should know better than to post facts on here.

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!


----------



## AccUbonD (May 20, 2009)

It has been said that on a Dothan radio station yesterday that the NCAA has requested Bama's TV contract. (serious)


----------



## fairhopebama (May 20, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> It has been said that on a Dothan radio station yesterday that the NCAA as requested Bama's TV contract. (serious)



Have not heard, read or seen anything about that and I have checked alot of sites.


----------



## Skipper (May 22, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> Fulmer was disguised as a checkout girl at the bookstore, documented all of the transactions and then turned it into the NCAA.



The only pair of shortie shorts in history that ever took 47 yards of fabric to make.

I can imagine Fat Phil disguised as a lot of things, but not a chick.

Skipper


----------



## yellowduckdog (May 29, 2009)

*From the anniston star*

Que the Metallica song for Whom the Bell Tolls.....time marches on

Be glad when this is over

Anniston Star-- SIAP

Joe Medley: NCAA in a corner with Bama case
05-29-2009




Who hasn't heard the whispers? NCAA penalties in the Alabama textbook case will come as early as next week and will be light … maybe four scholarships and two years of probation. And Alabama dares not show its face before the infractions committee during that span. Who knows for sure what the penalties will be? We're talking about the NCAA, and its history of inconsistency leaves the rights and wrongs of any case open for debate. But the NCAA has backed itself into a corner, and one wonders if the NCAA hears whispers. If so, the voice should sound familiar. It's the NCAA's own voice from cases and headlines past, telling the governing body of college sports to get tough or go toothless. 

NCAA statements in previous cases about relevant issues like the repeat-violator and failure-to-monitor charges leave no middle ground. The NCAA's recent efforts to strengthen penalties — born of stated fears that the NCAA is going toothless — leave no middle ground. It's tough or toothless time, and it's no time to land in the NCAA's crosshairs. Make that double for a school "staring down the barrel" of its colorful history of infractions. Speculation that the NCAA will stop at four scholarships and two years probation seems based on a Ball State case involving abuse of textbook privileges. Lots more Ball State athletes were involved, and the NCAA found "a failure to exercise institutional control." Ball State got a wrist slap. 

But the Alabama case cuts deeper than the Ball State case. The NCAA found major violations within the repeat-violator window, a five-year window stemming from the 2002 Albert Means case. The Means case was among the most serious infractions cases in recent memory. The loss of 21 scholarships and a two-year postseason ban cost Alabama's football program six seasons of relative mediocrity on the field, and the NCAA's "staring-down-the-barrel" statement made it clear that worse penalties were considered. The current Alabama case also involves the failure-to-monitor charge, second only to lack of institutional control, in NCAA thinking. Clues to the NCAA's thinking abound. Just this past fall, the NCAA began considering a long list of tougher penalties, including the postseason ban as a "presumptive" penalty in repeat-offender cases. 

In announcing the proposed measures, NCAA officials also signaled a change in thinking about school-level cooperation in NCAA probes. A proposed rules change would stipulate that "full and complete cooperation in investigations and in disclosure of violations is an obligation of membership and does not mitigate sanctions imposed on either institutions or their staff members." Failure to cooperate would count as an "independent violation." The NCAA has yet to pass the tougher penalties, but its consideration is a window into the NCAA's state of mind. Josephine Potuto, a Nebraska law professor and the immediate past chairman of the infractions committee, said the NCAA must get more aggressive. "The committee feels that, over the years, the penalties really have gotten out of synch with the magnitude of violations," she told USA Today. "Increasingly, there were people on campus saying, 'There's no teeth here. Did they lose any scholarships? Were they taken out of the postseason? Were wins vacated? And if not, it couldn't have been a big case.' "… Only certain penalties really signal seriousness to anybody." 


Other infractions cases offer chilling clues into the NCAA's thinking about repeat-violator and failure-to-monitor cases. Mississippi State's football program got four years probation, lost eight scholarships over two seasons and suffered a one-year postseason ban in 2004. The penalties stem from recruiting violations, which involve gaining a competitive edge. Such violations are not alleged in Alabama's textbook case, but Mississippi State was also a repeat violator. "Of additional concern to the committee was that both the 1996 case and this case involved the football program and a coaching staff that should have been extra attentive to the heightened consequence a repeat violator faces if it is involved in major violations," the infractions committee said in a statement. 

Minnesota's basketball program averted a postseason ban in an academic fraud case, largely because the school essentially banned itself by benching four players in the 1999 NCAA tournament. Minnesota officials also went above and beyond in cooperation with the NCAA, but the infractions committee saw a counterweight. "The committee noted that the University did not discover the academic fraud through its own monitoring processes," then-chairman Jack Friedenthal said. "And its thorough investigation after the discovery contrasted with its significant failure to monitor prior to discovery." The NCAA nullified all of Minnesota's postseason games between 1993 and 1998, including the 1997 Final Four run and the 1998 National Invitational Tournament title. The Minnesota and Mississippi State cases show how seriously the NCAA has treated repeat-violator and failure-to-monitor cases. 

Put together, the cases hit the crux of the Alabama textbook case. How could Alabama officials fail to monitor anything after the Means case? There should have been creative brainstorms, where school officials found new areas to monitor. Imagination apparently failed on textbook distribution, leaving Alabama to face major violations in the repeat-violator window. This all comes as the NCAA says it must get tougher. Will the NCAA listen to its own voice or go toothless? The NCAA has left itself no middle


----------



## AccUbonD (May 29, 2009)

Good read... I would like to just add bama did report the text book case even though it fell under the last probation they may pick up a few points for self reporting.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Good read... I would like to just add bama did report the text book case even though it fell under the last probation they may pick up a few points for self reporting.



Sorry, Accubond but it's not a good read. It's garbage. I didn't see where anybody has pointed out that the NCAA has NOT sent a letter of Inquiry to Bama since the textbook five incident. Despite the Aubies rumor mill.
Here's a good read:
University of Alabama: 'No new NCAA letter'
By Tommy Deas Executive Sports Editor 
Published: Friday, March 13, 2009 at 4:02 p.m. 


TUSCALOOSA | The University of Alabama says it has not received another letter of inquiry from the NCAA, contrary to rumors that have spread on rival school fan Web sites.

Deborah Lane, UA’s assistant to the president and assistant vice president for university relations, stated that Alabama “has not received a notice of inquiry or notice of allegation from the NCAA” since the May 19, 2008, NCAA notice about “potential for major violations” arising from the athletic department textbook scandal. Lane’s statement came in response to an open records request from The Tuscaloosa News.

The response also stated that UA “has not disassociated any athletic boosters” in the last 12 months, also contrary to Internet and other rumors.

Multiple sources within the UA athletic department also denied that the school has received notice of any NCAA investigation into other matters beyond the textbook matter.

Alabama officials went before the NCAA Committee on Infractions on Feb. 20 in San Diego the address the textbook matter. The school has yet to receive a response from the NCAA committee and will not likely receive a response on any penalties for several weeks.

The inquiry involved five football players -- offensive linemen Antoine Caldwell and Marlon Davis, tailback Glen Coffee and reserve defensive backs Marquis Johnson and Chris Rogers -- who were suspended for four games in the 2007 season, as well as athletes in men’s and women’s track and field and cross country and one soccer player.

Alabama head football coach Nick Saban addressed the matter Friday for the first time since the school’s meeting with the NCAA Committee on Infractions.

“As I understand it, on this topic we have one spokesman and that’s Dr. Witt,” Saban said at a spring practice press conference at the Mal Moore Football Building. “I think the university has done a fantastic job investigating this. It was something that we uncovered ourselves. I think for a lot of reasons, it’s good to have one spokesman.

“I’m very supportive of what we’ve done here, and I don’t think I should comment about it further because I don’t have any speculation on it.”

Saban indicated his belief that the UA football program had already been penalized in the matter.

“We suspended (the involved players) for four games,” he said. “We were told at the time that’s the penalty they should endure. ... It was pretty painful, so we feel like our part of it, we’ve suffered through a long time ago.”


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Accubond but it's not a good read. It's garbage. I didn't see where anybody has pointed out that the NCAA has NOT sent a letter of Inquiry to Bama since the textbook five incident. Despite the Aubies rumor mill.
> Here's a good read:
> University of Alabama: 'No new NCAA letter'
> By Tommy Deas Executive Sports Editor
> ...


 
WOW,,,,,,,,,,that oughta take a chunk out of the 10rc'ans hopes of levied infractions......

If I were him I'd be more worried about Lame Kitten and his lack of potential, instead of spreading nasty rumors.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 30, 2009)

That letter was also published 2 months ago...


----------



## yellowduckdog (May 30, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> That letter was also published 2 months ago...



True Dat


University of Alabama: 'No new NCAA letter'
By Tommy Deas Executive Sports Editor 
Published: Friday, March 13, 2009 at 4:02 p.m.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> That letter was also published 2 months ago...



Yep Smoke,
 And nothings changed! There has been nothing but blogs saying that there was another letter of Inquiry.
Until I see a legitimate news source say there's another letter, I think we're done here.


----------



## AU Bassman (May 30, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep Smoke,
> And nothings changed! There has been nothing but blogs saying that there was another letter of Inquiry.
> Until I see a legitimate news sourse say there's another letter, I think we're done here.



 MMMMM, I don't think I would count that chicken just yet. Here's a little factoid for you. The media outlets that reported bammers first letter had to petition the "freedom of information act" in order to get transcripts. Why you ask?Bammer did not want their incoming national champion crootin' class to know the full details before they signed their letters of intent. Me thinks you will see a legitimate news source blow the lid off this thing sometime in August. The NCAA will take their time  on this one to be sure. Don't expect anything to be said or any sanctions  to go along with the "selling of textbooks for profit" that is currently being dealt with.Whatever goods they got on bammer if any after that will be forthcoming in a whole seperate letter.Stay tuned


----------



## Jay Hughes (May 31, 2009)

AU Bassman said:


> MMMMM, I don't think I would count that chicken just yet. Here's a little factoid for you. The media outlets that reported bammers first letter had to petition the "freedom of information act" in order to get transcripts. Why you ask?Bammer did not want their incoming national champion crootin' class to know the full details before they signed their letters of intent. Me thinks you will see a legitimate news source blow the lid off this thing sometime in August. The NCAA will take their time  on this one to be sure. Don't expect anything to be said or any sanctions  to go along with the "selling of textbooks for profit" that is currently being dealt with.Whatever goods they got on bammer if any after that will be forthcoming in a whole seperate letter.Stay tuned



We don't have to worry, I'm sure that you are on top of it!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 4, 2009)

Well it was fun, but looks like operation red dog is coming to a close.



> AU85Grad:
> Not sure how I am supposed to say all this but I have been advised that I needed to set the story straight given the past few weeks of revelations. The history of the rumors about the gumps and Gadsden:
> 
> 1) This started when JH went to bammer at the last minute instead of AU. A coach of his had ensured AU staff that he was headed to AU and not bammer. He was aware of what AU had offered JH and his mother stuff and possibly knew that JH mom had taped AU's offer. He still felt AU was his choice. JH put on the bammer hat and the  hit the fan at AU. Our staff called the coach and asked him what happened and he said he did not know but would have to guess that bammer "countered" AU's offer. He never said he knew that bammer had cheated but that he guessed that took place. After this, he asked JH why he went to bammer and he said that if he went to AU he thought his eligibility might have been revoked if the NCAA found out about AU's offer. JH said bammer and MSST both played it straight with him and his mom and that is why he went to bammer.
> ...


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 4, 2009)

Can you say backfire. It looks like the Barners uncovered their own mess. Bue curious to see if anything else comes out of this.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 4, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Well it was fun, but looks like operation red dog is coming to a close.



This is from a blog??


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 4, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> This is from a blog??



http://www.tigerdroppings.com/rant/messagetopic.asp?p=13681445


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 4, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Can you say backfire. It looks like the Barners uncovered their own mess. Bue curious to see if anything else comes out of this.



Its from a Tidesports.com which is not as reliable as a blog so believe what you will , but unless it comes from a newspaper or ESPN I would chose to ignore even it is about Bammer or AU, or anyone else for that matter


----------



## kevina (Jun 4, 2009)

The Barners know the party is over  36-0

Fear the Future!  RTR!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 4, 2009)

Who knows what is going to happen? Something? Nothing? All I do know is that every sports talk radio show here in state is talking about a pending NCAA announcement about Alabama. Talk is that something shady was going on up in Gadsen with three recruits up there. That is outside of the textbook fiasco. Of course it could simply be that radio stations are fueling the fire for ratings. Who really knows. What I do know is that it goes well beyond the Finebaum show to Jay Barkers show to the local sports talk here in Montgomery, for whatever that is worth.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 4, 2009)

kevina said:


> The Barners know the party is over  36-0
> 
> Fear the Future!  RTR!!



U R right the party is over Bammers


----------



## AU Bassman (Jun 4, 2009)

kevina said:


> The Barners know the party is over  36-0
> 
> Fear the Future!  RTR!!



Yea, one out of seven is not too bad. There is not one thing in Tuscalooser that any AU fan needs to be afraid of.  Bammer= Delusion, Bammer= cheating, You guys are the ones that really need to be a little hesistant about the future in regards to the pending sanctions that will be metted out shortly. Hey KEVINA, you might have to look up Metted  in your Funk and Wagnalls, sorry.


----------



## kevina (Jun 4, 2009)

AU Bassman said:


> Yea, one out of seven is not too bad. There is not one thing in Tuscalooser that any AU fan needs to be afraid of.  Bammer= Delusion, Bammer= cheating, You guys are the ones that really need to be a little hesistant about the future in regards to the pending sanctions that will be metted out shortly. *Hey KEVINA, you might have to look up Metted  in your Funk and Wagnalls, sorry. *



Yo Bassman, 
I know what "METED" means, and unlike you, I know how to spell "METED"

You may need to stop using that BARNER dictionary and pull out your Funk and Wagnalls so you do not mis-spell words that are outside of your daily vocabulary.

I will restrain from "METING" additional scolding since you have embarrassed yourself enough.

RTR! that is ROLL TIDE ROLL IF YOU CANNOT FIGURE IT OUT


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 4, 2009)

Metted? Hesistant?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 4, 2009)

kevina said:


> Yo Bassman,
> I know what "METED" means, and unlike you, I know how to spell "METED"
> 
> You may need to stop using that BARNER dictionary and pull out your Funk and Wagnalls so you do not mis-spell words that are outside of your daily vocabulary.
> ...



 Where did Bassman go? He got out of here so fast that Cheezit was trying to recruit the speed.


----------



## kevina (Jun 4, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Where did Bassman go? He got out of here so fast that Cheezit was trying to recruit the speed.



Rivals just reported that Cheezit and Crew are jumping off the Limo and getting ready to pay Bassman a visit. They are interested in that speed you mentioned, but are worried about him qualifying.


NEWS ALERT..........

There has been a Bassman sighting. He was turning in a 4.1 / 40 in the direction of the Barner BookStore. My guess is he is going to trade in his Barner Dictionary for a real one. Just my guess.


RTR!! 36-0 The Party is Over


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 4, 2009)

kevina said:


> Rivals just reported that Cheezit and Crew are jumping off the Limo and getting ready to pay Bassman a visit. They are interested in that speed you mentioned, but are worried about him qualifying.
> 
> 
> NEWS ALERT..........
> ...


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 4, 2009)

RTR!! 36-0 The Party is Over

You are correct the 1 year party is over


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 4, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> RTR!! 36-0 The Party is Over
> 
> You are correct the 1 year party is over



What do you think Barn will do this year in all seriousness?


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 4, 2009)

fairhope said:


> What do you think Barn will do this year in all seriousness?



.500 or 1-2 over,we really need some o-line help as well as a few others, QB ??


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 4, 2009)

I was thinking the same. You guys had a pretty good recruiting class considering the turmoil that surrounded the HC hiring and the short time they had to put something together.


----------



## kevina (Jun 4, 2009)

Where is Bassman? I know that Barner library has got to be closed by now


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 5, 2009)

kevina said:


> Where is Bassman? I know that Barner library has got to be closed by now



It got so dark after they turned off the lights on him that he couldn't see to color any more


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 5, 2009)

Auburn lost a few points with me on this little deal. They use to be my only super secret likable SEC team. I guess I like them cause we shared the same goals, the destruction of Alabama. Not anymore they have a beatdown coming in Neyland this year.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 5, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Auburn lost a few points with me on this little deal. They use to be my only super secret likable SEC team. I guess I like them cause we shared the same goals, the destruction of Alabama. Not anymore they have a beatdown coming in Neyland this year.



What little deal are you talking about?


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 5, 2009)

fairhope said:


> What little deal are you talking about?



Getting my hopes up and now looks to be lies. Which most of it I did not believe, but some of it was believable. Which they may still be something to it who knows.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 5, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Auburn lost a few points with me on this little deal. They use to be my only super secret likable SEC team. I guess I like them cause we shared the same goals, the destruction of Alabama. Not anymore they have a beatdown coming in Neyland this year.



So you're saying the Auburn is your second favorite SEC team???


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 5, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> So you're saying the Auburn is your second favorite SEC team???



No, I just never had nothing bad to say about them.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 5, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Getting my hopes up and now looks to be lies. Which most of it I did not believe, but some of it was believable. Which they may still be something to it who knows.



Wow your hatred for Bama must run deep. Have you thought about getting some professional help to cope with it. It is pretty sad when all you have to hang your hat on is the hope that someone else is doing something wrong so that your team may somehow get a competitive advantage. The last two year Bama beatdowns have really devastated you.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 5, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Wow your hatred for Bama must run deep. Have you thought about getting some professional help to cope with it. It is pretty sad when all you have to hang your hat on is the hope that someone else is doing something wrong so that your team may somehow get a competitive advantage. The last two year Bama beatdowns have really devastated you.



Tennessee Does not need an advantage to beat bama. Alabama brought this on all by themselves. All Alabama has to do is play by the rules and none of this would be discussed.


----------



## kevina (Jun 5, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Wow your hatred for Bama must run deep. Have you thought about getting some professional help to cope with it. It is pretty sad when all you have to hang your hat on is the hope that someone else is doing something wrong so that your team may somehow get a competitive advantage. The last two year Bama beatdowns have really devastated you.



AccuBond Fulmer?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 5, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Tennessee Does not need an advantage to beat bama. Alabama brought this on all by themselves. All Alabama has to do is play by the rules and none of this would be discussed.



Obviously, with all of these Barn lies coming out it appears that Bama is playing by the rules which you don't seem to happy about. And who are you to talk about playing by the rules when everytime Kiffy opens his mouth he is comitting a secondary violation. Just because it is a secondary doesn't make it right now does it?


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 5, 2009)

kevina said:


> AccuBond Fulmer?



Ah here we go bring Fulmer into it like I have heard for years and years. Lets not forget Fulmer was not alone reporting and testifying against bama. If I am not mistaken your very own Saban had something to say also with a few other SEC coaches.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 5, 2009)

Yet they get a pass and Fulmer doesn't explain that one.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 5, 2009)

AccU, Why the anger? Has the dismal outlook on this season for the Viles got you down? The team might not be that good but I bet your halftime show with the Dancing Kiffendales will be a barrell of laughs. It will probably even draw some attention to the program. Isn't that what it is all about in Knoxville?


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 5, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Tennessee Does not need an advantage to beat bama. Alabama brought this on all by themselves. All Alabama has to do is play by the rules and none of this would be discussed.



Bammer has never played by the rules trust me. They will be facing scholly cut backs in the near future, I will say this however you appear to believe every blog you read...most are something that a rabid (insert favorite team here)fan made up & is 95% false just like most of what is spewed here


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 10, 2009)

*Alabama's NCAA textbook case involves about 200 athletes*

Posted by Kevin Scarbinsky -- Birmingham News June 09, 2009 5:30 AM
Categories: Alabama Football
The NCAA Infractions Committee's work is never finished, but it's done a lot of heavy lifting lately.

It had to sanction Florida State for academic fraud, and then it had to respond to FSU's appeal of a penalty taking away victories that have become hard enough for Bobby Bowden to come by in the first place.   The committee had to listen to Memphis argue why the school couldn't find evidence to support the charge that Derrick Rose's SAT wasn't A-OK and why the NCAA shouldn't make the school's runner-up finish in the 2008 NCAA Tournament disappear. 

With all of that out of the way, this might be a good week for the Infractions Committee to turn the page on the Alabama textbook case, if not close the book entirely. 

The school holds the key there. If it doesn't appeal the verdict, case closed. 

It's been 15 weeks since Alabama snuck off to appear before the committee, but don't read anything into the wait. A quick decision doesn't necessarily mean a slap on the wrist any more than a drawn-out verdict guarantees a public flogging. 

Perhaps it's taken so long because this case, from the start, has been a bit more complex than Alabama wanted us or allowed us to understand.

The school's response to the NCAA's Notice of Allegations, when it was released to the public, blacked out the names of any student-athletes allegedly involved in the textbook shenanigans. 

Fair enough, but in a move that had nothing to do with individual student privacy, the school also blacked out the number of student-athletes and sports involved, as well as the total value of the impermissible textbooks and supplies. 

Would it surprise you if I told you that about 200 student-athletes were involved in the four years the textbook case covers? That's my understanding. 

And of all the sports involved, football had the fewest players involved. 

It's important to remember that Alabama noted in its response that some of the student-athletes involved were intentional wrongdoers but the vast majority of violations were unintentional. 

How many athletes cheated on purpose? Let's hope the NCAA's public report will let us know. 

The biggest reason for Alabama to sweat the details of that report is that the school admitted a failure to monitor while it was still in the repeat violator window from the Albert Means case. 

Would it surprise you if I told you that one of the possible penalties Alabama could receive, beyond a multi-year probation and scholarship losses, is the vacation of individual and/or team records? 

As Florida State knows too well, the Infractions Committee has been in a vacation state of mind. 

It was overlooked at the time, when we first saw the textbook documents, but the NCAA asked Alabama whether the provisions of NCAA Bylaws 31.2.2.3 and 31.2.2.4 apply in this case. 

Read the latest edition of the NCAA Manual, and those bylaws involve participation while ineligible. 

In its response, Alabama agreed that the committee may apply those bylaws in this case but asked the committee not to strike the performance records of those student-athletes who were not intentional wrong-doers. 

As for the intentional wrongdoers, the school asked that the committee consider that they did not realize their actions, while wrong, violated NCAA rules, that they returned or paid for the texts and materials they obtained and that the benefit gained provided minimal if any competitive advantage to them. 

Alabama reminded the committee that it is not required to vacate team performance records but didn't ask the committee to keep those records intact. 

The school and the state await the committee's response.


http://blog.al.com/kevin-scarbinsky/2009/06/alabamas_ncaa_testbook_case_in.html


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 10, 2009)

Accu, I know that you are just posting whatever you can find and if I didn't know better, like you, I would think that this was a good find. Just to let you know, Scarbinsky, better known as "Scab" has very little knowledge of what is going on at Bama because after his good friend CMG got fired as head coach of the Basketball team, all his sources dried up. He is one of those guys that Paul Finebaum uses to stir the pot without much knowledge of fact. I am sure you know who Finebaum is as he is a TN alum that does nothing but dis Tn whenever possible as long as it will promote his talk show. These two guys are just alike. There is some truth to what he is saying but don't believe everything this Scab writes.


----------



## kevina (Jun 10, 2009)

This will all come out sometime tomorrow. 

RTR!!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 10, 2009)

kevina said:


> This will all come out sometime tomorrow.
> 
> RTR!!



I am ready for it to be over & I dont even like Bama


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jun 10, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> I am ready for it to be over & I dont even like Bama


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 10, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


>



??? What dont you understand you need me to spell it out for you???


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 10, 2009)

The speculation is all over the board. I have heard everything from 3 schollies for 3 years to No schollies lost for the football team due to the fact that they took action against those involved and the players only returned with the NCAA's blessing.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 10, 2009)

fairhope said:


> The speculation is all over the board. I have heard everything from 3 schollies for 3 years to No schollies lost for the football team due to the fact that they took action against those involved and the players only returned with the NCAA's blessing.



I saw on a link (which is worth nothing) 4 years Probation total six schollies & 1 year bowl ban to nothing....Everyone will know by weekend & we can go on talking about urban cryer or something else


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 10, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> I saw on a link (which is worth nothing) 4 years Probation total six schollies & 1 year bowl ban to nothing....Everyone will know by weekend & we can go on talking about urban cryer or something else



I think we will know something tomorrow. I hope AccuB will be able to sleep tonight. He will be like a kid in a candy store waiting and hoping for the worse for Bama.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 10, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> I saw on a link (which is worth nothing) 4 years Probation total six schollies & 1 year bowl ban to nothing....Everyone will know by weekend & we can go on talking about urban cryer or something else



Here is one source who says they have it

The NCAA's additional penalties involving Alabama's textbook distribution case will include three more years of probation and forfeiture of victories in any sport in which an ineligible athlete participated, but will not include scholarship losses for the football program, a source has told BamaOnLine.com."


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jun 10, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> Here is one source who says they have it
> 
> The NCAA's additional penalties involving Alabama's textbook distribution case will include three more years of probation and forfeiture of victories in any sport in which an ineligible athlete participated, but will not include scholarship losses for the football program, a source has told BamaOnLine.com."



Sounds about right except the wins will be vacated instead of forfeited.  

Bama should appeal and maybe get the wins back.  Don't really see how that Bama got an advantage on the field from misuse of textbooks.  Oh well, that's how the cookie crumbles! 

Roll Tide!!!!!!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jun 10, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> ??? What dont you understand you need me to spell it out for you???



Evidently you don't know what  means.

It doesn't mean that I don't understand, it just means YOUR crazy!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 11, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> Evidently you don't know what  means.
> 
> It doesn't mean that I don't understand, it just means YOUR crazy!



That goes without saying


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jun 11, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> That goes without saying


----------



## JR (Jun 11, 2009)

David Mills said:


> It seems to me, if I remember correctly, that University officials contacted the NCAA when they became aware of it.  I also recall that the athletes involved were suspended for a number of games.  My guess is that nothing more will come of it.





fairhope said:


> the way I see it is that the players involved were suspended for 4-5 games last year. They were not allowed to return to the team until the NCAA cleared them and gave their blessing. I know there are alot of you guys on here that would love to see their Success derailed. I just don't see it happening with this.



Hindsight is 20/20, huh?


----------



## kevina (Jun 12, 2009)

JR said:


> Hindsight is 20/20, huh?



Maybe, but halftime was 31-0 huh

RTR!!


----------

